# Mummified Monk



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

This is my first prop of 2010, I made it as an entry in the Mad Lab monthly contest. The requirement was to build a prop using a 3 ring binder and a pillow, here is what I came up with:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks great!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, I love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely way to make your appearance here again after a long absence, Monk This is a beautiful piece. There's such a feel of gentle sorrow about it.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's Awesome.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like this Guy. Nice job. Love the way you have him set up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

very well done and very original!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> What a lovely way to make your appearance here again after a long absence, Monk This is a beautiful piece. There's such a feel of gentle sorrow about it.


Monk, ditto everything Roxy said for me. I'd like to add that I think the pose is excellent. I expect that would be a very difficult pose to create, especially with a full bodied prop, but you really nailed it - he looks very natural.

Umm . . . where's the pillow?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

NICE! more pic please.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Flipping awesome!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok TOT beat me to the question of where is the pillow??? Very good job on the pose. I agree it looks like he is thinking sad thoughts.... Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. As for the pillow, I used it as the armature for the torso. I am working on getting some more pics up and perhaps a quick how-to (or at least a how-I-did).


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are some more pics, they're not the best but they're what I got.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I just went to the Mummies of the World exhibition on saturday and your mummy looks spot on! Nice work, and a very natural pose.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! That is unbelievable! Great work. I'd love to see a how-you-did-it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the pose. He really has a sadness to him, and I love the way he's clutching the book like it was his most precious possession.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

FANTASTIC work !!!! awesome job on the corpsing and paint


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I feel like he needs a hug


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I like that a lot..

I really like a prop that creates its own 'mood' and sense of atmosphere or emotion... 

Si


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You get an A+ on this one. Excellent corpesing, paint, and like everyone else here the pose makes it.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome... grest work and original.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> What a lovely way to make your appearance here again after a long absence, Monk This is a beautiful piece. There's such a feel of gentle sorrow about it.


i comepletely agree with Roxy. this is a beautiful piece and the pose says it all. wow, just wow!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I also must quote Roxy, because it is a perfect way to describe it, gentle sorrow, this is a wonderful prop, and to quote dark angel. wow. 
a tutorial would be great!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Perfect!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats pretty awesome...if i may ask-how did you make the head?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

The head is paper mache strips over a two piece skull armature. Spookyblue.com has a pretty good how-to for a quick and easy paper skull. It's not quite what I do, but it is very good.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wow! This is amazing! He seems really sad (yes everyone is saying that haha) I love him! I WANT ONE!!! RAAAAAAHHHH I could always use a mourner in my cemetery!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice. Very stylized and realistic. It really looks like it was alive at some point.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow too cool


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This is really cool. I might have to borrow this one if I have time this year.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic job! I agree with everyone else, the pose is perfect!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happened to find this thread while browsing the forum and I feel it merits a refresh so that folks can have the opportunity to appreciate this lovely prop once again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I had not seen this and it is incredible!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for necroposting this one Roxy. I was just looking at this again about two weeks ago. I'm planning on taking this one on this year for use in our Halloween party magic show.

There's also a tutorial of a bit up over at The Mad Lab - http://www.themadlab.com/august2010tutorial.htm

-TM


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice job on that


----------

